# ever had a leak?



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey have u ever had a leak on tank?, mine did down one side so i had to scrape out old silcone and put some new aquarium gel stuff that take 48hrs it smelt like viniger lol but then my buddy suggested putting strips of duct tape down all corners to protect seal and prevent any future leaks, he said its extra protection., im not sure tape would hold if it did leak again yea.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope. I have lucked out, Im 8 for 0. ( knock on wood )


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

some buddy you got there  He got to be joking !


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i kept thinking maybe they should add strips of plastic down each corner, silcone that in place, thats after they assembled the tank, it be like double protection yea


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

there is a silicone to apply under water in case it leaks like this. I always have some in hand just because I don't have big enough tank to transfer my stock or for temporary tank. But yeah no duct tape, just silicone only and nothing else.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought my 33 gallon had a slow leak one time. Water kept dripping and the water level went down two inches. I went out and bought a new tank and switched everything over.

Turned out it was just my Aquaclear spraying water onto the canopy.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i feel with most cases its possible condensation then water drips down from lid to mess up cabinet yea, thats if u cant find anywhere that it leaked from, i might get a condensation tray to go on just incase that could also cause extra dripping, i also added some polysterine under tank aswel so hopefuly it can be used again.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> hey have u ever had a leak on tank?, mine did down one side so i had to scrape out old silcone and put some new aquarium gel stuff that take 48hrs it smelt like viniger lol but then my buddy suggested putting strips of duct tape down all corners to protect seal and prevent any future leaks, he said its extra protection., im not sure tape would hold if it did leak again yea.


I've had a tank leak, if left dry too long/tisted in trnsport a bit ect then a seal can break, Home Hardware sells cheap "aquarium safe" silicone , it's what i recommend, others can be safe but too me seems pointless to do the guessing game when you can buy one labeled as safe for the same price.

looks like this....










If the leak is near the top of the tank you can probably get away with just changing the internal silicone. Change it all, not just the side thats leaking or a leak will likely form at the join where the old silicone meets the new.

If the leak is from the base/bottom side corners then I'd recommend taking the tank apart all together and rebuild it, glue with the same silicone, then seal the inside with a bead.

Tape is a ridiculous idea, sorry but your buddy doesn't have a clue. This the same buddy who does all the youtube research i take it??


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

yea thats the one, he has alot of years in fishkeeping but i would'nt say hes rubbish at it lol but more old school with what his tips and tricks are yea.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I also had my aquaclear leak down the back. It flooded my floor. Ran down the wall. I think it was too full of media.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check out this thread.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/resealing-180g-22695/

Save the useful duct tape for something else  They do come in handy.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> yea thats the one, he has alot of years in fishkeeping but i would'nt say hes rubbish at it lol but more old school with what his tips and tricks are yea.


Tape for a leak ? oscar in a tiny tank ? research via youtube ? sorry But he's not old school. He's flat out giving you bad advise , sounds more like someone with with Google search engine who's too lazy too read.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> I also had my aquaclear leak down the back. It flooded my floor. Ran down the wall. I think it was too full of media.


AC110 flooded my place once, was running on a 100g shallow turtle tank (foot print 48x34 14" deep) tank is for my RES turtles, one climbed up onto the AC too bask , some how snapped a chunk of plastic off the back of it, so it emptied out backward onto the floor rather then back into the tank, and since it's a shallow tank it emptied the whole damn thing !

Fluval 404's always leak as well if the seal isn't greased up from time too time, have had this happen more times then i can remember!


----------

